# Great White Spotted 40 miles South of Orange Beach



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

More unusual sightings... Capt. Chip Day of Chipper's Clipper spotted a Great White 40 miles south of Orange Beach. 



http://www.orangebeach.ws/2009/News/2009-08-04-Rare_Great_White_Shark_Spotted_Near_Orange_Beach.html



This is the first time I have ever heard of anyone seeing a Great White in our area. Have any of you ever seen a Great White in the northern Gulf?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn :doh ... you sure Chip wasn't at The Florabama the night before ?? :letsdrink ... just kidding , I know Chip , and I'll have to ask him about this next time I see him ... good thing there hasn't been much Surf lately , I'd be Bait :banghead


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought we saw one last year around the edge but he did'nt stay around long enough to get a positive ID.Some guy got in trouble for catching one not long ago down in south Fl somewhere.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*I would have free lined a sea lion to him...*

*can't believe they got the privedge to see something like that!!!!*


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, he might have been in the Florabama, I didn't ask him about that. But I didn't see him there. :letsdrink



For those of you who know Chip, can you image the look on his face when he figured out it was a Great White?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no doubt that they can be around here. Anybody that says it's too warm should check out some of the latest findings. More and more have been spotted in warmer waters. They've also been seen (on video from a submersible) at 1000 feet down.


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

> *J.Sharit (8/4/2009)*Thought we saw one last year around the edge but he did'nt stay around long enough to get a positive ID.Some guy got in trouble for catching one not long ago down in south Fl somewhere.




I read a story about that as I was researching for this article. Seems I remember they were fined $40,000(?). This article too talked about how rare it is to see a Great White in the GOM.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

holy moley! that would have been cool to see.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yet one more reason why my white a** doesn't swim in the gulf of mexico. That is pretty interesting though


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Usually those chance encounters happen without a camera around. Cool to see the got some pics.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

pretty sure i was to blame for a similar thread right before a spearfishing tourney...i would have to say that i would shit if one came face to face w/ me underwater...i think that someones been watching to much discovery channell this week w/ it being shark week and all.:moon

f&%k a great white...they can kiss my great white :moon


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahaaa ... this makes Gulf Kayak Fishing even more interesting now :doh


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (8/4/2009)*yet one more reason why my white a** doesn't swim in the gulf of mexico. That is pretty interesting though




+1



Now that's funny!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *beacher (8/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *J.Sharit (8/4/2009)*Thought we saw one last year around the edge but he did'nt stay around long enough to get a positive ID.Some guy got in trouble for catching one not long ago down in south Fl somewhere.
> ...




whitesharks are a protected species? whats up with the fine


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

According to this they're all around us......The U.S. The blue is the range of the Great White. CHOMP!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *seanmclemore (8/4/2009)*...i would have to say that i would shit if one came face to face w/ me underwater..




A friend of mine was working as a treasure diver out of Morehead City about 5 years ago and they had one come in on them. They were working in 20-25 fathoms, I think. 

He said it was very, very aggresive and they got out and didn't go back in that day. 



Also about a month ago, I also heard about a small 25' center console boat also in Morehead City, who had a charter party aboard, and the boat was attacked. My understanding was they got pictures and it was verify to be a white shark. 



Being in 25' boat and being attacked by a 18-20' shark would wake you up.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I bet that was an amazing sight


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Eastern Tackle (8/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just went to one of our local tackle shops to send the owner an email and noticed they had the pics up on the their front page. Pics sent in by the Run-off.



http://www.ejwoutdoors.com/


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (8/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Eastern Tackle (8/4/2009)*
> ...


them are some good pictures. thanks for the site.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

This spring In April we saw something in front of the pier we thought was a mako but it was to big. It came upnear the surface, was grey in color, moving to the west. It never surfaced like a whale would do. We pionted a boat in its direction, They got close to it , Said it was a big shark butit wasnt a mako, wasnt blue.It wasas big as the 18' boat looking atit. Not sure what it was . Tigers do get that big I hear.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Poor New Zealand. they are surrounded.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

duh-duh-duh-duh Ain't no fences out there.......


----------



## 01tekabookeylargo (Aug 5, 2009)

THATS INSANE WELL GOTA GET SOME GEAR FOR THAT BIG BASTARD LOL!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *King Crab (8/4/2009)*we thought was a mako but it was to big. It came upnear the surface, was grey in color, moving to the west. It never surfaced like a whale would do.




May have been a basking shark. We see a lot of them in the winter when we are bluefin fishing and they are only in 60' many times. I know one thing for sure, they are tough on planers. If that spectra touches them, you loose your whole rig.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *King Crab (8/4/2009)*This spring In April we saw something in front of the pier we thought was a mako but it was to big. It came upnear the surface, was grey in color, moving to the west. It never surfaced like a whale would do. We pionted a boat in its direction, They got close to it , Said it was a big shark butit wasnt a mako, wasnt blue.It wasas big as the 18' boat looking atit. Not sure what it was . Tigers do get that big I hear.


My buddy was cobia fishing and saw the shark you were describing. He said that it was definitely a white shark but he did not want to post it on the forum

because he did not think anyone would believe it. He saw the fish just east of Pensacola Pier.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Heard another account of that off Portofino during Cobia season :doh ... one week left for Snapper season , and I'll be out there somewhere in the Yak to get my limits ... ain't skeered :moon


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

That is crazy! I have been surfing here my whole life and Im glad I never heard that earlier....


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't the Mega Shark Tournament soon ?? :letsdrink


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Fat Jax will put a tag in him this weekend......


----------



## ballr4lyf (Jul 4, 2009)

Any theories as to why ol' ****** has been spotted in the gulf? Maybe it's following tuna? Mating? or just lost.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pourman1 (8/4/2009)*Hahaaa ... this makes Gulf Kayak Fishing even more interesting now :doh


 I want to start fishing from an sup board... I may be rethinking that...lol


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *ballr4lyf (8/6/2009)*Any theories as to why ol' ****** has been spotted in the gulf? Maybe it's following tuna? Mating? or just lost.




I'm not a scientist or shark expert just to qualify this, but my $20 would go on spawning/birthing.



Good chance I would loose my money though.


----------

